

Would anyone in B2B sales want to try our collaborative selling tool? - vrevzin

As a B2B sales guy I still find the process of managing qualified leads to a close very unstructured, requiring constant email back and forth with the prospect with information often falling through the cracks especially as other stakeholders are looped in.<p>The longer your sales cycle the worse it becomes.<p>We decided to build a tool to help solve this problem for ourselves, and hopefully some of you.<p>The product will provide salespeople with an instantly shareable page where they can collaborate with the buyer throughout the selling process.<p>If this sounds interesting to any of you let me know and I can send you an invite to get access to the product when it launches in a few weeks.
======
mindcrime
Sure, I'd be interested. prhodes@fogbeam.com

~~~
vrevzin
Invite on the way!

~~~
mindcrime
Got it. Thanks. I look forward to checking this out.

